# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  وصل كردن Combo به پايگاه داده

## Ali0541

با سلام 
من مي خوام كه يك combobox ليست افرادي رو كه توي يك فيلد هست نشون بده
ممنون

----------


## sohrab o

میتونی تمام بانکو طی کنی و یکی یکی به ComboBox اضافه (ADD) کنی
البته راه های بسیاری هست و این یکی از ساده ترین راه هاست.مثلا میتونی خود ComboBox مستقیم به بانک متصل کنی

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

جستجو كنيد:
* 	 راهنمایی در مورد combo *

----------


## mmssoft

دوست عزیز به وبلاگ من برید و از میان ابزارها ابزار شماره *39* رو دانلود کنید.
نام ابزار : *MCDCombo*     توضیح : یک کمبو باکس که می تونه به دیتابیس متصل بشه و SQL هم بپذیره.

آدرس وبلاگ من : www.VBAssistant.blogfa.com

----------


## ali190

سلام



> دوست عزیز به وبلاگ من برید و از میان ابزارها ابزار شماره *39* رو دانلود کنید.
> نام ابزار : *MCDCombo* توضیح : یک کمبو باکس که می تونه به دیتابیس متصل بشه و SQL هم بپذیره.
> 
> آدرس وبلاگ من : www.VBAssistant.blogfa.com


لینک دانلود *MCDCombo*  متاسفانه خرابه 
دوستان اگر این کامپوننت رو در اختیار دارند خواهشاً در اینجا مستقیماً آپ کنند
شدیداً نیاز دارم
خیلی خیلی ممنونم
یاعلی

----------


## ali190

سلام
دوستان اگر امکانش هست لینک دانلود این کامپوننت رو در اخیتارم بذارید
شدیداً بهش نیازمندم
ممنون
 یاعلی

----------


## koorosh-soft

> با سلام 
> من مي خوام كه يك combobox ليست افرادي رو كه توي يك فيلد هست نشون بده
> ممنون


دوست من چرا خودت رو به زحمت میندازی 
کامپوننت 
microsoft datalist Controls6 رو ادد کن بعد هم به وصیله مشخصه rowsource به یه adodc وصل کن بعد فیلد مورد نظرت رو از listfield انتخاب کن . فکر کنم منظورت همین باشه;)

----------


## ali190

سلام
من نیازمند کامبو باکسی هستم که بتونه از عبارات sql هم در کدنویسی ساپورت کنه 
من میخوام row source کامبو باکسم رو  با عبارات sql پارامتریک شدن تعیین کنم؟
microsoft datalist Controls6  همچین قابلیتی داره؟
ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید
یاعلی

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام .

دوستان عزیز نیاز نیست خودتون رو درگیر اکتیو ایکس هایی کنید که به آنها اطمینانی نیست ! کافیه با چند خط کد تمام رکورد ها رو از جدول مورد نظر بخونید و داخل کامبو باکس پیشفرض خود VB6 بریزید .

موفق باشید .

----------


## ali190

سلامیعنی خود microsoft datalist Controls6 همچین قابلیتی داره؟میشه بهش sql ای که مثلاً با یک تکست باکس پارامتریک شده نسبت داداگر امکانش هست یک مثال بزندییک کمبو باکس که داده هاش با یک عبارت sql که با یک تکست باکس پارامتریک شدهممنون

----------


## butterfly8528

> سلامیعنی خود microsoft datalist Controls6 همچین قابلیتی داره؟میشه بهش  sql ای که مثلاً با یک تکست باکس پارامتریک شده نسبت داداگر امکانش هست یک  مثال بزندییک کمبو باکس که داده هاش با یک عبارت sql که با یک تکست باکس  پارامتریک شدهممنون


سلام .

شما جدول رو به صورت دلخواه فیلتر کن بعد رکورد های یافت شده رو در Combo Box اضافه کن، همین .

موفق باشید .

----------


## ali190

سلام
پس این کامپوننت از sql پشتیبانی میکنه؟
من نتونستم عبارت sql ام رو بهش نسبت بدم
ارور میگیره
اگر امکانش هست یک نمونه پروژه که درش یک عبارت sql پارامتریک شده بهش نسبت داده شده رو در اختیارم بذارید
ممنون و متشکر از لطف شما
یاعلی

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام .




> پس این کامپوننت از sql پشتیبانی میکنه؟
> من نتونستم عبارت sql ام رو بهش نسبت بدم


دوست عزیز منظور من ComboBox خود ویبی6 هست ! الته برای دیگر ComboBox ها هم قضیه فرقی نمی کنه !

شما جدول رو به صورت دلخواه فیلتر کن بعد رکورد های به دست اومده رو یکی یکی بریز تو ComboBox :

مثال :

    Rs.Open "SELECT * FROM YourTable WHERE YourFieldName=>19"

    If Rs.RecordCount > 0 Then
     For i = 1 To Rs.RecordCount
      ComboBox1.AddItem Rs.Fields("YourFieldName").Value
      Rs.MoveNext
     Next i  
   end if
   Rs.Close
موفق باشید .

----------


## milad-fa

با سلام،چرا از for استفاده می کنید DataBase ComboBox که خیلی بهتر هستش؟!

----------


## ali190

سلام
جناب butterfly8528 ممنون از توضیحاتتون
من از adodc استفاده میکنم
آقا شرمنده ، امکانش هست یک مثال (نمونه پروژه ) در اینجا برام آپ کنید
ممنون میشم ازتون

----------


## milad-fa

سلام خدمت علی آقا
برای استفاده از DataBase ComboBox باید
Project->Refrence->Microsoft Data Bound List Controls 6.0
رو Add کنی.همین!

----------


## dataking

سلام
برای من قبلا همچنین نیازی بوجود اومده با استفاره از حلقه while -- wend تمام اطلاعات یک فیلد را تو کمبو با متد additem قرار دادم یعنی از یکی از حلقه های تکرا استفاده کن بگو
تیبل بره رکورد اول و بعد فیلد فلان را تو کمبو بوکس اد کنه بعد بره رکورد بعدی و تا وقتی تیبل به رکورد آخری نرسیده این کار را ادامه بده شاید راه استانداردی نباشه ولی من استفاده کردم و جواب داده نه dll و نه .... می خواد.

----------


## milad-fa

> سلام
> برای من قبلا همچنین نیازی بوجود اومده با استفاره از حلقه while -- wend تمام اطلاعات یک فیلد را تو کمبو با متد additem قرار دادم یعنی از یکی از حلقه های تکرا استفاده کن بگو
> تیبل بره رکورد اول و بعد فیلد فلان را تو کمبو بوکس اد کنه بعد بره رکورد بعدی و تا وقتی تیبل به رکورد آخری نرسیده این کار را ادامه بده شاید راه استانداردی نباشه ولی من استفاده کردم و جواب داده نه dll و نه .... می خواد.


دوست عزیز اگه تعداد رکورد ها بالا باشه این روش خوب نیست.
من نمیدونم چرا دوستان از DataBase ComboBox استفاده نمیکنن!

----------


## ali190

سلام
من قبل از این از micosoft data list controls 6 استفاده میکردم
من دوتا درخواست دارم:

1) micosoft data list controls 6 با Microsoft Data Bound List Controls 6.0 فرقش در چیه؟
هر کدوم چه خواصی داره که اون یکی نداره

2)خواهشاً در یک نمونه پروژه (مثال) نحوه اتصال یک عبارت sql پارامتریک شده با یک تکست باکس رو به این کنترل نشون بده

چون حجم اطلاعات جدول من بالاست و استفاده از حلقه سرعت رو پایین میاره من میخوام از دستورات sql استفاده کنم
من در استفاده از حلقه محدودیت دارم

ممنون
یاعلی

----------


## milad-fa

> سلام
> من قبل از این از micosoft data list controls 6 استفاده میکردم
> من دوتا درخواست دارم:
> 
> 1) micosoft data list controls 6 با Microsoft Data Bound List Controls 6.0 فرقش در چیه؟
> هر کدوم چه خواصی داره که اون یکی نداره
> 
> 2)خواهشاً در یک نمونه پروژه (مثال) نحوه اتصال یک عبارت sql پارامتریک شده با یک تکست باکس رو به این کنترل نشون بده
> 
> ...


در مورد فرقاشون دقیقاً اطلاع ندارم ولی برای وصل کردن به بانک به dbcombo مقدار نمیدی یه adodc میذاری رو فرم اونو به بانک اتصال میدی بعدش هم تو RowSource کامبوت اسم adodc خودت رو قرار میدی تو خاصیت ListField ش هم اسم فیلدت رو قرار میدی.

----------


## ali190

سلام
حتماً micosoft data list controls 6 با Microsoft Data Bound List Controls 6.0 یه فرقی باید داشته باشن



> در مورد فرقاشون دقیقاً اطلاع ندارم ولی برای وصل کردن به بانک به dbcombo مقدار نمیدی یه adodc میذاری رو فرم اونو به بانک اتصال میدی بعدش هم تو RowSource کامبوت اسم adodc خودت رو قرار میدی تو خاصیت ListField ش هم اسم فیلدت رو قرار میدی


با این کار دست آدم بسته میشه و نمیتونه از عبارات SQL استفاده کنه
استفاده از فیلد دست آدم رو میبنده و عبارات منتسب به کمبو دیگه انعطاف لازم رو ندارند
اگر امکانش هست در یک نمونه پروژه توضیح بدید چطور میشه یک عبارت SQL پارامتریک رو به فیلدهای یک کمبو بدون استفاده از حلقه نسبت بدم
ممنون و متشکر
یاعلی

----------


## milad-fa

> سلام
> حتماً micosoft data list controls 6 با Microsoft Data Bound List Controls 6.0 یه فرقی باید داشته باشن
> 
> با این کار دست آدم بسته میشه و نمیتونه از عبارات SQL استفاده کنه
> استفاده از فیلد دست آدم رو میبنده و عبارات منتسب به کمبو دیگه انعطاف لازم رو ندارند
> اگر امکانش هست در یک نمونه پروژه توضیح بدید چطور میشه یک عبارت SQL پارامتریک رو به فیلدهای یک کمبو بدون استفاده از حلقه نسبت بدم
> ممنون و متشکر
> یاعلی


خب یه کامبو که ده تا فیلد همزمان نمیتونه نشون بده اگر هم بخوای میتونی در حالت اجرا اسم فیلد رو تغییر بده.
در مورد sql هم خب همون پارامتر رو به adodc تخصیص بده،چه فرقی میکنه به ado مقدار sql بدی یا combo؟!!!
میشه یه مثال از حالتی که دستت با این کار بسته میشه بزنی؟!

----------


## ali190

سلام
ممنون میلاد جان 
گرفتم چی گفتی 
دمت گرم :لبخند گشاده!: 
حل شد
فقط :
micosoft data list controls 6 با Microsoft Data Bound List Controls 6.0 فرقش در چیه؟ 
ممنون

----------


## Foker100

> دوست من چرا خودت رو به زحمت میندازی 
> کامپوننت 
> microsoft datalist Controls6 رو ادد کن بعد هم به وصیله مشخصه rowsource به یه adodc وصل کن بعد فیلد مورد نظرت رو از listfield انتخاب کن . فکر کنم منظورت همین باشه;)



 :تشویق:   :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------

